# Favorite Stickies



## Allandra

In an effort to clean up the board a little bit, a few of the stickies have been removed. These sticky's are still available for you to search and are part of our archives, but are now 'detatched' to create more room on the board for new posts. Below is a listing of a few of the sticky's that were formerly there. Feel free to bump any of these up to ask any questions or get updates of any of the existing member's information.

Thanks Dee-Licious for putting this together.  

If you wish to add to this thread, please send me a private message containing the name of the thread and the link to the thread.

*A Newcomer's Guide to Starting Out* (a one stop thread for newbies-with tutorial and loads of information)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=50291

*Transitioner's Support Thread:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=56005

*Sistaslick's Hair Breakage 101 Thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=84746

*Commonly Used LHCF Acronyms Thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...=LHCF+acronyms

*up2010 Challenges at a Glance*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426054

*The Henna Thread*
(not previously a sticky, but very popular)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ighlight=henna

*Health vs. Hair:  I Gave/Threw Away All My Hair Products*
(Thread with information pertaining to natural/organic/paraben free hair products)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=62363

*Update on Shedding*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=104154

*Discouraged 4a/4b...this thread is for you!*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ajAMERICANdIVA

*Diva's Personal Tips for Braid Success*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=22176

*Doing Everything Right But Still Breaking - Supergirl's Guide to Breakage*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=93610

*Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=250031

*Self-Relax Support Thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=157899

*The LHCF Discount Offers*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=133925

*Product Review/Ratings*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=246789

*MN users/Recipes*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=174603

*LHCF Acronyms and Abbreviations and Methods and Hair Guides*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=20774

*Steam Treatments*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663

*Drink Your Way to Waist Length Hair*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288413

*Wanakee's Guides*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=19299

*The LHCF Discount Offers Thread UPDATED 2009*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335617

*Big Bodacious Hair Pics*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=408896

*Straightening Tips for Naturals*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=134387

*SHS (Scissor Happy Stylists) are not your friend*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=443230

*Read this before you buy anything else!!!*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229

*Forget hair for now!  Help Haiti*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435438

*EU Ladies - Useful Info and Links*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451592

*Newbie Manual:  Links to Useful/Important Threads*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=389082


*2014 Challenge List*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19410811#post19410811


----------

